# OIL CONSUMPTION



## fjdimarco (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello, Im new to this and am looking for some help since I am getting nowhere with VW and are currently in the process of a lawsuit against them, Problem is:
2007 VW Jetta 2.0 T bought brand new on 2/07 using massive amounts of oil, we are now at 39,000 mi, we are currently under a consumption test at Vision VW in Reading PA, but what they dont know is that I am a certified ASE tech and still hold my PA State Inspection License.
They are telling me this is normal, this thing "burns" almost two quarts per 1000 mi. We did their test and had to call them to let them know we just checked it and there was no oil on the stick, they told us to drive it down, unfortunately I could not go with the wife beacuse of work, but when she came home the invoice stated " low oil added 1 quart" B.S.!!

they then recorded the mileage and sent her off for another 1000 mi
now this time I went with her, the oil was down again . There so much black soot around the tailpipes that if you rub your fingers inside you can actually see the oil and smell it burnt, and when I showed them all the black soot around the tailpipes they said thats because its turbocharged! I dont think so, I own an 87 Grand National for those of you who know what that is and its modded with injectors, intercooler, big turbo ETC, and my pipes have minimal soot.
We are now 500 mi into the next test and the oil is just above min, im confident that when we hit the 1000 mi there will be no oil on the stick, any help would be appreciated if any one has had any luck getting this fixed, I did hear it was a problem with the rings?? We do love the car except for the oil, trunk switch, power window switch problems, Thanks guys, FRANK


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

Unfortunately, the issue you're having has been reported in here before with less than stellar responses from VWoA:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3526815
Some have had luck and gotten a new engine because of oil starvation caused by the high consumption:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3776847
However in that case it's speculation that it was caused by high oil consumption.

So, you're not alone but, on the same hand, it's not happening to everyone.
Hopefully they'll respect that you're a ASE tech and work with you rather than against you.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

*"They are telling me this is normal, this thing "burns" almost two quarts per 1000 mi."*
_That is normal... if you're retarded_


----------



## lagamm (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been closly monitoring my 2.0T and oil consumption. Just changed my oil and 1100miles into oil change I added 250ml and was back to max line.
250ml per 1100miles is acceptable to me knowing how much some people are burning and how this engine is nothing like any other type I have every owned (turbo & FSI)


----------



## d1drift (Mar 12, 2008)

i put half quart every 1k, being monitored by vw also, it's sad that these new engines burn oil.


----------



## plutarch (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

I use about 1/16 quart per 1,000 miles. Oil used is Castrol Syntec 5-40, driving style is mostly easy going and I rarely exceed 4,000 RPM. I also do my best to stay under 3,000 RPM while the engine is cold.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (d1drift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1drift* »_i put half quart every 1k, being monitored by vw also, it's sad that these new engines burn oil.

See I don't buy that! If it was true that these engines burn oil then all would be burning oil. I'm adding between 1/2 and 1 quart per 1000 miles have been since my first oil change at 5000 miles. Currently at 17,000. So a good question to ask VW is why the discrepantly from car to car?


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

The 2.0T supposedly has forged pistons. If it does, any chance the oil consumption is normal for an engine using forged pistons?
Here's an image from a VW guide that says both the 1.8t and the 2.0t have forged pistons:


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

Oil could be going out your PCV valve, and associated hose behind the engine?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3774735
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3709983


----------



## TREGGUY (May 22, 2004)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

Just hit 4k into my oil change and checked it. Looks down about a half a quart so I added some.








I should be checking more often, so it was nice to see these posts to remind me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

I am almost 2000 miles past my oil change, checked my oil. it was at the add mark. 375ml got me half way up the hache marks.


----------



## zyntax (Sep 19, 2006)

i work for vw, and last i checked in an oil consumption test 1qt burned in a 1000 mile period fails the test. unless something has changed with VWoA. who knows things change all the time


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (zyntax)*

Question.......
For those having issues, was the car a demo, or did it have higher than normal miles when new? Could this be an issue with hot-rod-test-drive cars?


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

My car was a demo. That is an astute observation. I am currently getting about a quart low every 600 - 700 miles. Although the problem surely isn't relegated to demos, as evidence by the amount of people experiencing the problem, I have no doubt that it might not be exacerbated by spirited driving while in break-in period. 
Well played holmes.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (niteshift)*

after my 10k oil change i did myself i called vw cause i was a quart low.. i just did my 15k change and i was about 2 quarts low.. VW told me they woudl do the oil consumption test but i decided to pass on it since it woudl require me to bring my car in every 1k and since they have no reason why i doubt they woudl do anything but waste my time.. 
i guess in about 1k i'll check my levels and see how much i have to add..


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Question.......
For those having issues, was the car a demo, or did it have higher than normal miles when new? Could this be an issue with hot-rod-test-drive cars?

Mine was not but did have 100 miles on it. Part of that was delivery from another dealer. I doubt a rough break is to blame. In fact quite the opposite according to this poll. Looks like people that were rough during break in are reporting less oil consumption.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3758133


----------



## scottincarmel (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

I have an '07 GTI with the 2 liter turbo, and I now have 62,000 miles on it, believe it or don't (I travel 4 midwestern states in my job). I'm happy to report it burns NO oil, so 2 qts in a thousand miles is WAY out of whack!


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (scottincarmel)*

i think 2 qts per 1k miles is very excessive. did you try contacting vwoa?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (scottincarmel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottincarmel* »_I have an '07 GTI with the 2 liter turbo, and I now have 62,000 miles on it, believe it or don't (I travel 4 midwestern states in my job). I'm happy to report it burns NO oil, so 2 qts in a thousand miles is WAY out of whack!

I'm like you...I have an 06 with 55K miles on it...original DV...original PCV...drop-in K&N filter...APR 93 octane program...running Castrol Syntec 5W40....and it burns NO oil


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

op, try a different dealer, i work at a independent vw shop near you and we go to gilboy ford,vw for any warranty work for our customers, we feel they are the best in the area


----------



## VitViper (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

I went through a single qt of oil in ~3300 miles. Doesn't shock me, it's a turbo engine and I do like to drive hard.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (VitViper)*

Just because it's turbo doesn't mean it should use more oil







The turbo itself doesn't use up oil, that gets drained back into the pan.
If any cars are using more than specified amounts of oil.... something is wrong, it is either being lost or burnt up. Check the PCV system first. Newer cars tend to have much more complex PCV systems and one bad check valve can cause oil (in the form of vapor) to be sucked into the engine and burnt with combustion. Also the vapor seperator (or whatever VW calls it) could be plugged up and not allowing the oil to run back to the crankcase and it gets sucked into the intake.


----------



## bisteck (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

I'm having the same problem. 2qts. every 1000 miles. Is there a lawsuit I can join on this? I feel like buying a VW was a rip-off, never had this problems with my 84 Honda Civic or my 2001 Nissan Sentra. This is not normal!! I have a friend that has a 2007 GLI (that I stupidly recommend him to buy) and is having the same problem. The dealership is less than helpful and VW customer service keeps referring me to them.







I have done 2 oil consumption tests and the first one I drove 3000 miles, when checking the oil there was nothing in there. The VW tech put 3 qts in it. The second test I drove 1000 miles and it was and the min mark, so they had to put 2 qts in. I'm not getting along very well with the people at the dealership right now, since they broke my windshield and they refuse to buy the original windshield. The one they gave me has a green tint instead of blue. So it sucks looking through it, then turn around to another window. I feel like I'm driving a true lemon!! We'll see what happens, but I kinda don't trust them right now.







I'm ready to sell this car as soon as it gets fixed. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (bisteck)*

Lemon law ftw?
http://www.dcp.utah.gov/education/lemonlaw.html


----------



## zyntax (Sep 19, 2006)

before everyone goes bashing the brand you have to realize how many 2.0Ts there are out there. i've been in contact with vwoa about this with customer cars and it's not a widespread issue, they told me it's a few here and there.
of course it isn't OK, but cars are cars, they all break. find a good dealer get the oil consumptions tests going and go back whenever they tell you for however many times they tell you. if you are legitimately burning over 1qt in 1000 miles warranty will take care of it.


----------



## bisteck (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (zyntax)*

I've tried both dealerships around here (Ken Garff and South Towne), but no luck yet. I'm not sure this is a hit/miss situation. My buddy who has a GLI is having the same problem. His is a 2007 and I would think that after a year they would have gotten things right. I'm trying to avoid driving 35 miles to Strong VW in Salt Lake, but since I'm stuck with this car, I might have to. If you know anyone cool who might want to help in this area I would be more than happy to work with them.


----------



## bisteck (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (JaxACR)*

Thanks for the link JaxACR, I'm going to see if I can get a reimbursement.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (bisteck)*

Would you like some cheese to go with that?
Like I tried to say earlier.... Have things checked. VWoA may not see this as a widespread issue, but I don't think it is a lemon issue. It may be something simple, it may need a new engine. Dealers are most likely forced to do long oil consumption test so VW doesn't go and put new engines in a hundred cars. That would cost a shiitload of money. It may be an inconvenience and it sucks it is happening, but it isn't a lemon issue. Just keep taking it to them to top it off when it's low







it's their wallet. If in fact you have a bad engine it will get replaced. VW just isn't going to go and put one in for the hell of it, do you know how much one of those costs? It may turn out to be a bad oiling or evap system that will get a revision and cost them a couple bucks. Like I said, it sucks, I feel for you, but really, Lemon Law, come on


----------



## bisteck (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (thetwodubheads)*

Thanks for the advice, I'm looking forward to simple things as replacing the engine. Hopefully they don't break something else while doing that or they might forget to connect a few hoses.







Wish me luck guys!!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (bisteck)*

On a side note..... when I worked for BMW, we had a guy in for a knocking noise (06 545i)....
The center idler pulley had the most volume coming from it using a stethoscope so we ordered one and replaced it. That didn't do it....we were at the mercy of BMWNA, and had to wait for a reply on the tech support system to get authorization to do anything, I mean anything. We had to pull piece by piece off of the car and examine it and then send a report to tech support. We finally got the ok to remove the heads and found the cylinders scored. Because of cost we ended up rebuilding the engine. All in all, the car was in the shop for nearly 3 weeks, and most of that time was waiting for BMW's answer.
So since they obviously don't know the cause just yet, just hang in there and keep the oil up. If the motor is bad, you aren't going to do any worse to keep driving it.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_ VW just isn't going to go and put one in for the hell of it, do you know how much one of those costs? 


Yeah, well my car cost a lot of money too! For that money I expect a new car that doesn't burn 5 quarts of oil every 5000 miles! Obviously something is wrong with the "few" engines that are burning major amounts of oil and VWoA doesn't give a s***. If they don't want to shell out the cash for warranty work then built a better quality car!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (solarflare)*

Um no.....on the part about "not giving a ****"
They must not know what the problem is, otherwise they would have fixed it by now. You obviously don't know the issues involved in taking care of something like this. I agree that it may seem like they are just brushing you off by saying come in every 1k miles so we can check the level and top it off. That is obviously what they have been told by VWoA to do in these cases. If they knew where the oil was going, they would be replacing the parts. Honestly, do you really think that they are going to just ignore people who spent upwards of $28k on a car? Just sit back for a while and just keep reminding them every 1k miles you have this issue by showing up and asking for some oil.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Honestly, do you really think that they are going to just ignore people who spent upwards of $28k on a car? 

Yes, I do, and I also think they are trying to get of a costly repair by their ridiculous statement that 1qt/1000 miles is normal and won't do a thing until it burns more. Way to stand behind your products! Who honestly thinks 1qt/1000 miles on a NEW engine is normal? And what's so special about 1qt/per 1000 miles? So 1.1qt/1000 miles and I have a problem but 1qt/1000 miles is normal?? Cumon! 
The oil is not magically disappearing! If it's not leaking it's burning and that can't be too difficult to determine by the "brilliant" engineers that designed this engine, or maybe it is.










_Modified by solarflare at 8:03 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Mexusa (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

oh man that sucks... i just bught my GLI 1600 miles ago... Im going to check the oil right after i get out of work. I hope i dont have the same problem!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (Mexusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mexusa* »_oh man that sucks... i just bught my GLI 1600 miles ago... Im going to check the oil right after i get out of work. I hope i dont have the same problem!









ALWAYS check your oil frequently when purchasing a new car. You have no idea if something was messed up at the factory or if it was used, if the previous owner had problems. These issues can be a PAIN to get fixed and have warrantied, even when it's in your face obvious like the OP's issue.
Oil definitely falls into the, "ounce of prevention" category.
...all that being said, I haven't checked the oil in my new '08 I got 500 miles ago since I got it last week... HAH! Hello hypocracy... I'm a bad boy.


_Modified by BumbleBeeJBG at 3:33 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (BumbleBeeJBG)*

VW's next viewpoint on this motor is gonna be
"well maybe its 2 stroke"


----------



## ANNO2.0T (Mar 18, 2008)

My 2.0 2000 jetta had the same problem. 1qt/1000mi. Potamkin rebuild it under warranty. No burning after the job was done. They replaced the rings and pistons. 
My 06 2.0T also burns. I monitored the consumption during my trip from NY to FL and it burns about 1/2 qt/1000 mi. I tried the dealer for a consumption testing, but they keep overfilling, so no use there. My break-in was quite normal.
I am wondering if the Audi guys have the same issue. Don't they have the same engine?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ANNO2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANNO2.0T* »_ I tried the dealer for a consumption testing, but they keep overfilling, so no use there. 


Same experience here. Started an oil consumption test after the dealer changed the oil but they over filled. Just another way they try to get out of a repair. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

It's not unusual for a new car to burn oil. My 2002 GTI burned a lot of oil until I hit about 17K. I figure the rings finally seated. And only the Audi 225 HP 1.8.T has forged pistons, connecting rods, and crank. The 180 HP engines do not have forged pistons, just rods and crank.


----------



## ANNO2.0T (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

I noticed the oil consumption right before the 2nd oil change (this is when I frequently started to check the dipstick). I currently have 27k on the car.


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

my gti has 7100 miles on it, i bought it at 4800 and they had just changed the oil the day before i drove it home. i check it once a week every week and it hasnt burnt anything. high oil consumption must be coming from a poorly broken in engine or an attack of the classic VW gremlins that some of us have been battling since the first water cooled vws


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubing_it_25)*

This whole 2.0T oil burning issue is interesting...
I have 1200 miles currently on my Wolf and check my dipstick every week. I have noticed no change in oil level which is a good thing. I have not put the engine over 4500 rpm's since day 1. I wanted to following the recommendation from VW and see if that had anything to do with this issue. I dont know what VW uses for a factory fill but I am going to leave it in till 5k and have the dealer change it with Pentosin High Performance 5w40 so they can have it on record. I would normally change the oil myself but since it is a lease and so new I want to bring it in the first couple times with my oil and have them do it. Now that the engine is "broken in," I am going to get on it a little more and actually drive this car. 
Anyone else with an 08 having any issues???


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_This whole 2.0T oil burning issue is interesting...
I have 1200 miles currently on my Wolf and check my dipstick every week. I have noticed no change in oil level which is a good thing. I have not put the engine over 4500 rpm's since day 1. I wanted to following the recommendation from VW and see if that had anything to do with this issue. I dont know what VW uses for a factory fill but I am going to leave it in till 5k and have the dealer change it with Pentosin High Performance 5w40 so they can have it on record. I would normally change the oil myself but since it is a lease and so new I want to bring it in the first couple times with my oil and have them do it. Now that the engine is "broken in," I am going to get on it a little more and actually drive this car. 
Anyone else with an 08 having any issues???

I have an 08 as well... My car does not consume oil like some other guys out there & I DRIVE my car (if ya know what I mean)


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I have an 08 as well... My car does not consume oil like some other guys out there & I DRIVE my car (if ya know what I mean)









i drive the **** out of my car too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ANNO2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANNO2.0T* »_I am wondering if the Audi guys have the same issue. Don't they have the same engine?


Thing is, it looks like the vast majority of 2.0TFSI owners do not have an oil consumption issue (using, say, a quart or two per 5,000 miles as an acceptable limit, depending on driving circumstances).
PS: Which means that you either don't have to fill in any oil before 5,000 miles, or only a little. Remember that in the days of 3,000 mile oil changes, 1/2 to 1 quart of oil usage over 2,500 miles would have gone unnoticed by most drivers.








Even if using a more restrictive criterion, it seems to be true that only few people have an oil consumption problem, and of those affected, most (perhaps?) did not break in their car properly - i.e., they neglected to change the revs over the entire band as early and as widely as possible. While that is not necessarily "hard" break-in, it is unquestionably required for proper piston ring seating - in any engine.



_Modified by feels_road at 1:06 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_, most (perhaps?) did not break in their car properly - i.e., they neglected to change the revs over the entire band as early and as widely as possible. While that is not necessarily "hard" break-in, it is unquestionably required for proper piston ring seating - in any engine.
_Modified by feels_road at 1:06 AM 4-22-2008_

I disagree. I didn't do anything different from what was stated in the owners manual for break-in and i have high oil consumption. Many others here did the opposite of the recommended procedure and have no oil consumption. I don't think the issue here was a poor breakin. I think it's a poor build or defective batch of rings or something.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Agreed. It will be interesting to see what the '08 models will do with this issue. Its does seem to be random to say the least. Keep us posted... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mexusa (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*















Great news everyone!! I just check the oil level on my 2008 GLI and at 1854 miles, and its perfect so far. The oil looked a little dark though. I bought my car with 53 miles in a VW dealership in South Texas, and drove it all the way to Dallas... I drove from Mission TX to Austin (about 300 miles) on cruise control to break in the engine gently.... So i guess it worked... 
Ill keep checking the old level every 500 miles just in case...


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mexusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mexusa* »_I drove from Mission TX to Austin (about 300 miles) on cruise control to break in the engine gently.... So i guess it worked... 

Make sure you vary your speed and rpms throughout the "break-in" period. Glad everything is working out well for you too! Hopefully the 08 models...might...be better.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I disagree. I didn't do anything different from what was stated in the owners manual for break-in and i have high oil consumption. Many others here did the opposite of the recommended procedure and have no oil consumption. I don't think the issue here was a poor breakin. I think it's a poor build or defective batch of rings or something. 

I agree, this issue seems to be pretty random. Still, perhaps the "vary rpms over a broad range" is not sufficiently emphasized in the owner's manual. In my experience, it is best to literally make sure engine speeds vary from 1,500 or so to rpm_max, where rpm_max after the first couple of hundred miles slowly increases from, say, 3,000rpm to the rev limit, over the next 500 to 1000 miles or so.
Driving a long distance with cruise control during break-in is pretty much the opposite of what I would do... YMMV.


----------



## kmundis (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*

This is my first VW, but I have an 89 Toyota Pickup and had a 93 Honda del Sol with well over 150,000 miles on them. Neither of them use oil at all. I could easily go 3000 miles and the level was still good.
I don't feel like my 2007 GTI is using a LOT of oil, but I still don't consider using at least a quart of Oil between 5k Mile oil changes Normal. I have 27,000 miles on my car and I don't feel like I should have to worry about adding oil between oil changes.


----------



## blazndub (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (Akira)*

Checked my level at 2500 miles on my 08 GTI and was 1 qt low. Not sure if it came that way from factory, but will check again at 3500 miles.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (kmundis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmundis* »_...I could easily go 3000 miles and the level was still good.... 


That's still part of the problem, though. People seem to think that just because oil change intervals are 5,000 or 10,000 miles or more, now, they shouldn't expect to see any change in oil level during that time. Fact is, you will see more than three times as much in 10k miles. Or, if you used to check at half time (1,500 miles) and were confident not much was used (i.e., probably less than 1/2 quart), you still could be using more than 3 quarts in 10k.


----------



## scottincarmel (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Oil Consumption*

I'm wondering what kind of oil people with the consumption issue are using (and likewise, what kind of oil the dealers are putting in). My '07 GTI has 62,000 miles, and I do my own oil changes with Mobil 1 0W40. I burn absolutely NO oil. I think a lot of the dealers tend to use a lesser grade of oil than what VW specifies.


----------



## Mexusa (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Oil Consumption (scottincarmel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottincarmel* »_I'm wondering what kind of oil people with the consumption issue are using (and likewise, what kind of oil the dealers are putting in). My '07 GTI has 62,000 miles, and I do my own oil changes with Mobil 1 0W40. I burn absolutely NO oil. I think a lot of the dealers tend to use a lesser grade of oil than what VW specifies.

Do you use full synthetic? The guy at the dealership told me i could use what ever i wanted (which i know was a BS answer) ... What do you guys recomend for this engine? I'm guessing synthetic. but i just want to make sure.


----------



## scottincarmel (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Oil Consumption (Mexusa)*

Yes, Mobil 1 is full synthetic, and the 0W40 is one of the few oils in the US approved by VW.


----------



## rs67ss (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Oil Consumption (Mexusa)*

2008 4 DR GTI Reflex Silver, Revo Stage 1, 9875 miles, driven like Tiff Needle drives it http://youtube.com/watch?v=V8sosmxSVfg 
well ok not quite that bad, but am needing new shoes already for it....I drove it hard from day 1. VW runs all of the engines before they drain it and put in the delivery oil. Good enough for me. Use Mobil 0W40 with BG MOA. 
I always check oil like once a week. Just habit, Drag Racing background and all. Still have yet to add a drop.
And on the BG stuff, I have personally seen a Chevy 350 out of a 1993 Pickup with 175K miles on it where BG was used since day 1. Head was pulled due to replacement and the cylinder walls still had the honing crosshatch clear as day... Use it in every car I have.


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Oil Consumption (rs67ss)*

ok i think we need to also look at the dates of manufacturing and the plant the high consumption motors came from... at least we can narrow it down to a possible manufacturing defect trend.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Oil Consumption (vdubing_it_25)*

Just got an email back from VW customer service.....
to sum it up, basically it is too few complaints to be worrying about a defect at this time. So all of you having issues should email VW customer service and let them know about your issue. So far not enough people have mentioned something for them to take notice.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Oil Consumption (thetwodubheads)*

Will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benjatarian (May 2, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

Here is my story. I have an 06 GLI that Currently has 49500 miles on it. Just got my car back today so I cant tell you whether this is the real fix, but it may help you get something out of your dealer. 
About a year ago ( at 22k miles) I noticed my car was consuming a lot of oil (1qt/1700miles). I brought it in and they did consumption test after consumption test (I think I did 5). The trick with the test is to not wait until you hit their target but to bring it in when it hits min. I also noticed that the engine was louder than it should be (although its a loud engine to begin with) and they said that it was normal for it to be that loud and to * deal with it.* They went so far as to open up another engine and show me the sound, and it did sound the same. I finally got to talk to the field tech from VWofA and he explained that these engines just consume oil and that its a German thing so just keep an eye on it and it wont hurt the engine.
SO, I kept my eye on it and started to make notes of how the car changed as the oil went down. The engine noise would get louder as the oil level would decrease. I figured they were comparing the noise after refilling the oil so I kept trying to get the dealership to investigate the noise but they would say "the computer says its fine so it must be fine"
Finally, 3 days ago my wife was following me somewhere and when we get there she tells me that there was white smoke coming out of my exhaust pipe for about 15 seconds. I asked her when and figured that was right about when my turbo would have been running. 
So off I go to dealership and tell to them about it. I noticed that the VWofA tech was there so I really pushed them to figure out what was wrong with it because the warranty is almost out and blah blah blah. They take it in and I go to talk to one of the sales guys. I tell him about my issues and ask him to run me a quote on trade in. 20 minutes later the service rep comes out and tells me that VW was escalating my case and they are giving me a rental. They are FINALLY doing a full investigation. (they have some code for this, but I forgot what it was.)
24 hours later (yesterday) I get a call saying its ready and to pick it up. He tells me it was a valve and everything is fixed. The Oil. The Smoke. The Noise. 
Today, I pick it up and they tell me that for one reason or another I had bitched enough and had enough open tickets that they decided they were going to fix it and it ended up being that one silly thing. 
Service Order Says:
After confirming complaint was advised by Tech Line to Replace PCV Valve.
SO. Like I said. I dont know if this is going to fix the problem for good, but I fired off my turbo and there was no smoke. Here is my advice if you have this problem:
1. Be a pain in the ass. Tell them about the PCV valve replacement on my vehicle and see if you can get them to do that. If you are out of warranty then it should be a cheap fix. 
2. I cant help but question that me talking to the sales department about a trade in was an incentive for them to fix the vehicle. Here is the Logic: I want to trade in my car for top value, there is something wrong with it and they know that but they cant SAY that they wont give me top dollar for it because with the same mouths they are telling me there is nothing wrong with it. So there is an extra incentive to FIX my car rather than get stuck with a defective trade in. 
3. I know that this fix was suggested in an earlier post, so I want to give credit to that poster. This post is just to confirm that the dealership has used their suggestion as a fix. It makes you wonder if the  Tech Line is watching these forums waiting for one of you to fix their problems








I will try to post an update on my oil consumption or lack their of over the next month or so. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Mexusa (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (benjatarian)*

Right on! Im glad they fixed it for you. im currently going thru somthing similar, but not as bad. (at least i hope its not as bad) haha


----------



## benjatarian (May 2, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (Mexusa)*

What are the "symptoms" you have?


----------



## Mexusa (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (benjatarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benjatarian* »_What are the "symptoms" you have?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3817880


----------



## Cevan (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (bisteck)*

Bisteck,
It's a further drive, but Cutrubus's service center is way better than others. Talk to Troy, good guy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eliasg (May 5, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (fjdimarco)*

Hi All,
I have a 2007 Audi A4 2.0T CVT that I acquired new in March 2007. Since then, I have been having the same oil consumption problem that you guys are having. The dealership has always just topped-off the oil and given me the runaround, saying it's "normal" for these engines to burn oil. My brother worked for some time at the dealership, and he said the service manager told him it's a very frequent problem with the 2.0T engines and that the real fix is to replace the PCV valve. Supposedly Audi makes them jump through hoops in doing the oil consumption tests before authorizing the PCV valve replacement.
It's now May 2008 and my car has 19K miles on it. I received the Oil Min (low engine oil) indicator about a week ago. I called Audi's "Customer Advocates" to see if they can shed any light or give me any suggestions. The beginning of the call, while I was giving all my information, went fine. Once I mentioned the problem I was having, the lady told me I had to do the Oil Consumption test and was dying to get me off the phone.
My previous car was a 2004 Audi A4 1.8T 5-speed and I never had this problem. Prior to that, I had a 2000 VW Jetta 2.0 5-speed, and it didn't have this problem, either.
In essence, I think this problem is unacceptable, and VW/Audi needs to step-up and take care of this issue. In my case, I'm a consultant and rely on my car to get me around town (I don't work at the same place every day, so I can't really carpool). Most people work or go to school and depend on their cars to get them there. It's silly to make them have to jump through all these hoops of having to take their cars to the dealership all the time. Especially now that VWs are becoming increasingly expensive (almost as expensive as Audis!). It's unacceptable.
My 2004 A4 only went to the dealership for scheduled maintenance and for the occasional issue here or there.
Anyway, I made yet another appointment to take the car in for service. Hopefully they'll fix it, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


_Modified by eliasg at 9:54 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## JayDogg007 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (eliasg)*

New to the forum...and this is my first post. 2533 mi on my 08 Wolf, and I just added a quart of Mobil1 Synthetic (10w 30). Filled it up right to the mark. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
j...


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (JayDogg007)*

You put 10W-30 in your 2.0T???
Ummm, I'm thinking that it's time you pulled out your Owner's Manual and looked at the requirements for oil for your engine.
Long story short, the _ONLY_ Mobil 1 oil you should be using is Mobil 1 0W-40 (you can also use either Castrol Syntec 0W-30 or Syntec 5W-40 as well).


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (shipo)*

Bump...
So i've got about 12,000 miles on my 2007 GTI 2.0T and recently started to developed an intermittent chatter which the closest I can describe it as is lifter noise... but it only does it occasionally when sitting still idling.







In my experience, if the oil level is down low enough to starve the lifters, it'll chatter continuously, not intermittently.
Well, this morning I called my dealer (I have my buddy at the dealership change my oil for warranty purposes... I drive the living **** out of my car so every bit of ammo helps if I break something) and my last oil change was a little over 4,500 miles ago. So I went out to my car this morning to check the oil level and it's not even registering on the dipstick. It's currently at the dealership so that my buddy can check it over and see how low it actually is... maybe even get an oil change while it's there too.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (ruso)*

Update!
So I just got back from picking up my car. My buddy topped off the oil before changing it to see how low it was and it was about 1.5qt. low. That's a little over 1/4qt. per 1000 miles which shouldn't be anything to be concerned with considering the way I drive this car.


----------



## GLi_20MkVdUbB (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: OIL CONSUMPTION (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Bump...
So i've got about 12,000 miles on my 2007 GTI 2.0T and recently started to developed an intermittent chatter which the closest I can describe it as is lifter noise... but it only does it occasionally when sitting still idling.









YES for the love of God, YES!







Im NOT CRAZY!!!
I have a 2006 GLi with about 23500 on the ODO.
I use about 1qt every 2500 miles. After goin to my dealer they told me anythin less that 1qt every 1000 is normal. Id have to agree with most of you and say "Why do i need to add oil to a practically new car?" I bought it with 8k on it so i dont know how it was broke in but I do enjoy "utilizing my turbo."
That tapping sound as described above drives me absolutley mad!














Does this happen to anyone else beside ruso and I?
It seems to come from somewhere behind the glovebox. And with idle being around 800rpms all i need is maybe another 100rpms worth of gas and it stops. Ruso did ur tickin stop after bringin it to ur friend/dealer?
I brought my car in a few times and complained of this noise as i did not realize the oil usage at the time and they said i was 2 qts low (dipstick dry as it only measures top 2 qts according to them.) They said the low oil caused the sound. They also said there is some type of valve that may cause a noise from time to time when it is activated. (iforgot the details honestly maybe a return valve or a pressure recylclin type of deal...) Of course when i went to sit in the car with the tech after the oil change there was no tappin to be heard.
Now i check my oil 1 to 2 times a week. With maintainin it close to the max level, again i start to hear that noise from time to time.
I spoke to VWoA after emailin them on the oil usage not the tappin, and they recomended the consumption test. I asked "y do it if u state the car can use up to a qt every 1200 miles anyway?" Her answer was "we cant tell what really goin on till we have the test done."
If the car was designed to use oil I dont mind if thats the case but how bout the money i been spendin on oil between changes. Obviously not breakin the bank but i really shouldnt spend more than the $55.00 it cost to fill er up here in NJ.
I dunno. I will have the test done more than likely. I was thinkin about recomending the PCV to the dealer... and ill probably try to get the to give me a few qts top her off for free in the future but we all seem to have a similar situation with that. SO i will just keep yas posted as to my progress.
*BUT PLEASE* IF ANYONE FINDS A FIX FOR THAT TAPPIN LET ME KNOW!
I seriously am gettin turned off to my V-Dubbs because of it.










_Modified by GLi_20MkVdUbB at 4:17 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## DarkDragon (Oct 21, 2003)

The tapping is normal, you will get used to it. All of the dubs do it. Yes it is annoying though.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
I disagree. I didn't do anything different from what was stated in the owners manual for break-in and i have high oil consumption. Many others here did the opposite of the recommended procedure and have no oil consumption. I don't think the issue here was a poor breakin. I think it's a poor build or defective batch of rings or something. 

My gut feeling is the front PCV is really sucking down the oil, so next oil change (at 20,000 miles), I'm capping off the front PCV to see if it makes a difference (using the same oil)
It could also be the volatiliy of the oil. Since amsoil loves to brag about the low volatility of the oil, I'm also curious about it.


----------

